# Hydro Blasting Attachment for Pressure Washer?



## Okie294life (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m looking at these cheap attachments that supposedly attach to you pressure washer, allowing you to sand blast with your household pressure washer. I’m looking to take some paint off a ragged out trailer, has anyone had any experience with this?


----------

